# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Serviced Apartment Chains in Australia and NZ

## Australia

Good afternoon 


I am researching serviced apartment chains worldwide and I was hoping to get some information on hotel chains which offer apartments or dedicated serviced apartment locations, which originate in Australia/NZ.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards

Bard Vos

----------

